# Mass Gainer Help! I am confused...



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have recently been using ON Serious Mass seemed like a good idea at the time of purchase (bought 2 bags to get through too  ) and I am finally coming to the end of the 2nd bag. When I originally purchased it I thought 330grams would be a **** easy! I was wrong and so was taking half portions twice a day, and although the mass was gaining and I could tell a different around my neck, shoulders and back, I was starting to get a slab of fat on my stomach! So I lowered it again to 100grams a day but then the shake only provides 15 grams of protein so is it just an expensive way for me to get fat?

Anyway what I really want help with is I am now just purchasing whey protein and instant oats from MP, do I require any other carbs? Maltodexrin or dexrose or is that just going to continue to add to my stomach rather than muscle? I keep reading conflicted info about them so wanted to know if simply oats and protein in the morning and evenings and protein after the gym would suffice?

My diet is as follows;

AM - Protein shake (150g Serious Mass soon to be replaced with Instant oats and whey from MP)

AM - Fruit - Orange & Apple and a handful of Nuts (cashews usually)

Lunch - Tuna/Chicken/Salmon pasta salad.

PM - I am usually at the gym at 2pmish so will have a protein only shake afterwards followed by a coupe of pieces of fruit about 30 mins later.

PM - Meat based dish with pasta or rice and veg.

PM - Protein shake (150g Serious Mass soon to be replaced with Instant oats and whey from MP) 1 hour or so before bed.

I am 5FT10 and weigh 77kg at the moment, although my diet and training has only been consistent for the past year or so when I first started at the gym in 2013 I was 59kg.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

If your eating too much over your maintenance calories your bound to add fat not just muscle maybe drop calories slightly and bulk slower,how many calories a day are you eating/drinking


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Also on serious mass has 250g carbs per serving,that's a lot of carbs to be adding fruit and rice/pasta with


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

PM - I am usually at the gym at 2pmish so will have a protein only shake afterwards followed by a coupe of pieces of fruit about 30 mins later.

i would have carbs with this shake mate to replace what you lost during your workout, i use fast acting carbs - maltodextrin, for my post work out shake


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going to do a log over the next week to try and nail down my daily calorie intake exactly.

But yes Peacefrog, 250g of carbs plus 100 grams of brown pasta or rice a day. Is that too many carbs then? With my MP supplements should I lower my carb intake on those shakes?

DoIEvenLift - Is that ontop of my morning and evening carbs as well?

I am starting to think my carb intake is way to high...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

STW31988 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I am going to do a log over the next week to try and nail down my daily calorie intake exactly.
> 
> ...


Depends on total calories I have 40 of calories from carbs I'm a little heavier than you and slow bulk on 3300 calories a day,work out your calories and adjust it from there mate


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

That's 40% no grams


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

STW31988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently been using ON Serious Mass seemed like a good idea at the time of purchase (bought 2 bags to get through too  ) and I am finally coming to the end of the 2nd bag. When I originally purchased it I thought 330grams would be a **** easy! I was wrong and so was taking half portions twice a day, and although the mass was gaining and I could tell a different around my neck, shoulders and back, I was starting to get a slab of fat on my stomach! So I lowered it again to 100grams a day but then the shake only provides 15 grams of protein so is it just an expensive way for me to get fat?
> 
> ...


Personally mate unless your doing your PRMT to join the royal marines that ON Mass gainer will just make you fat... could be used but there are better on the market, I use bulk powders pure range which is lactose free then just add raw oats, banana, water and blitz it up.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Would a 50/30/20 split be good for me? Or should I stick with 40/40/20?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You need to work out what your current pro, carb, fat intake is really before you do anything (you can't really figure out what and how much you need to supplement otherwise).

Protein and carbs from powders are no different that those from food, so don't separate them in your mind.

If bulking then I'd say 30% of cals from protein is sufficient.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That diet is pants tbh mate, too many shakes and not enough good, solid food. If you're adding bodyfat quickly, lower your daily calorie intake, simple as that fella.


----------

